# How to create a diptych in LR with images of different sizes?



## Spunky8 (Jan 6, 2018)

Operating System:  Mac latest
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): 6.14

I know how to create diptychs where the images are the same size.

What I'm trying to do now is create a diptych where the images are of different sizes.

In my case, one of the images is 2-1/4 x 2-1/4 and the image I want to pair with it is 2x3.  When editing in LR, I've been able to match the images perfectly so the smaller image (on the left) connects perfectly with the square image (on the right).  The height of the two LR images is identical; it's only the width that differs.

When I try to do the diptych, the image on the left appears full size in the "print module" but when I add the square image on the right, it inexplicably presents itself as much smaller, so I can't get the two images to connect even though I was able to place them side by side in connected-appearing fashion when I was working with the images in the develop module.

My question:  Is there a way to increase the size of the square image in the "print" module so as to make it connect properly with the rectangular image?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.  I hope I've made myself clear and I apologize for the complexity of the question.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Jan 6, 2018)

If you use the Layout Style of "Custom Package" you can simply add two cells to the page, Tick (or untick) the box [Lock to Photo Aspect Ratio], and drag each photo into a cell. The photos will expand to fill the cell and set it to the Crop ratio you applied to the photo in Develop. Then resize and align the cells to your requirements.


----------



## Spunky8 (Jan 6, 2018)

I thought that photos of revealing the problem might be easier than words.

Here's the images as they appear side by side in the develop module:


----------



## Spunky8 (Jan 6, 2018)

I-See-Light said:


> If you use the Layout Style of "Custom Package" you can simply add two cells to the page, Tick (or untick) the box [Lock to Photo Aspect Ratio], and drag each photo into a cell. The photos will expand to fill the cell and set it to the Crop ratio you applied to the photo in Develop. Then resize and align the cells to your requirements.


Thanks very much.  You solved my problem.  I appreciate your help.


----------

